# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Ndihmese per nje loje

## Mau_kiko

Pershendetje!

Para ca kohesh fillova te mesoj mbi Macromedia Flash Player dhe fillova te eksperimentoj me kete program. Si perfundim, arrita te krijoj me sukses nje mini loje me kete program. Tashme lojen e kam ne dy skedare, nje .fla dhe nje ne .swf por do te kisha deshire qe loja te ishte ne nje skedar te vetem .exe, dhe pikerishte kjo eshte pjesa qe une ngec. Ne momentin qe dua qe keto dy skedare ti bashkangjis ne nje te vetem ne formatin execute.

Nqs keni njohuri se si mund te arrihet kjo gje, do tju lutesha te me tregonit.

Faleminderit paraprakisht

----------


## Mau_kiko

lol, jam i sigurt qe po te kisha kerku nai program hackeri, do i kisha marr nja 10 pergjigje  :perqeshje:  

Seriozisht, sia ka njeri haberin se si mund te arrihet kthimi i dy skedareve .fla dhe .swf ne nje te vetem .exe?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Besoj se do kishe mar ndonji pergjigje po ta kishe postuar kete tek nenforumi "Arti i programimit".

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Besoj se do kishe mar ndonji pergjigje po ta kishe postuar kete tek nenforumi "Arti i programimit".


Ne fillim aty mendova ta postoja, por pastaj thash se meqe faza programuese ka mbaruar, te vija me mire ke "Informatikë dhe Internet" meqe informatika i permbledh te gjitha ato nenforumet...

Nejse, edhe titulli nuk eshte shume terheqes tani qe po e shof me vemendje  :perqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Perdor nje SWF Wrapper,

http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tutorial/Creating-desktop-applications-with-Flash/17082

----------


## Eni Kokalari

Shkarko programin qe konverton SWF ne EXE *ABC Amber Flash Converter* eshte falas  http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/ABC-Amber-Flash-Converter-Download-74234.html
Pasi te hapet faqja te rekomandoj  te klikosh te SOFPEDIA MIRROR (US) shkarkimi nuk zgjat shume duhet te jete rreth 2 Mb do te te ndihmoje shume si program eshte shume i thjesht ne perdorim dhe konverton* .SWF* ne *.EXE* shume sakte por me *.fla* nuk e kam provuar ........Mbase mund ta konvertoje provoje!!!

----------


## Aldi1

une e di qe macromedia dreamweaver e ka opsionin e save as ose export as exe
shikoje mire.....

----------


## Brigen

> Besoj se do kishe mar ndonji pergjigje po ta kishe postuar kete tek nenforumi "Arti i programimit".


e di qe jam pak jashte teme por a mund te me gjeje ndonjeri nje accaunt qe te luaj lojen heroesofnewerth= heroesofnewerth.com

aty accounti duhet krijuar me ane te nje pagese por dua te di nese dikush mund te me jape nje account falas (jo ta paguaj ai po nese mundet ti beje hack)
 faleminderit

----------

